# What breeds?



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Since so many people are on here let's see what your guesses are. This person found these puppies behind a dumpster and saved them and looking for homes. We lost our dog a few months ago and now just have a pound puppy who would run and hide if ever someone tried to kill me so me and the kids need a dog since 80% of the time it's just me and them here alone. BUT I'm really picky about breeds so wondering what kind you guys think these are. Any guesses would be great  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Since so many people are on here let's see what your guesses are. This person found these puppies behind a dumpster and saved them and looking for homes. We lost our dog a few months ago and now just have a pound puppy who would run and hide if ever someone tried to kill me so me and the kids need a dog since 80% of the time it's just me and them here alone. BUT I'm really picky about breeds so wondering what kind you guys think these are. Any guesses would be great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Pic?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha!! Got so excited forgot lol


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Look like a mix to me, maybe lab and something?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Border Collie/Heeler?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## nickilayne99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Border Collie/Boxer


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Border Collie/Golden retriever mix.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Border collie/ German shepherd or Dutch shepherd. Something brindle, I definitely see border collie though


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Border collie/German Shepard, or b collie/setter.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I'm good with all those breeds. The lady that found her thought border collie German Shepard so this is 'puppy' needs a name lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

How about Lucky, since she is lucky she was found and given a good home?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She looks just like my dog when she was a pup except without the pit bull head! I will try to find a puppy pic, the resemblance is crazy! In that last pic she looks like she has some sort of spaniel in her


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She is so very skinny and the lady have her a bath and pulled a ton of tick of (got the he-be-ge-bes going on) and you can tell she really hasn't been around people. But as long as she doesn't bite my kids or try and kill my animals we are good to go. She is soooo fuzzy though. The little boy was the one that really looked border collie and he was so sweet. The girls are very shy. She's got monster feet on her so will probably be bigger then I really wanted but that's ok we need a scary looking dog 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah I agree there is some Border Collie in there. Might have been Mom. A litter of pups can have different dads though. The face and hair makes me think there is some 
Golden in there! Is it a girl or boy? Sure is a cutie! I'm so glad they got rescued. Some of the best dogs we have ever lived with are rescued mixed breeds. Its like they know....they got another chance and are very devoted. I think with a mixed breed your getting more for ya buck....best of both worlds so to speak!:grin: I feel like I've been giving a gift!

We usually take a few days to name a new family member. Somehow.... their name just comes to us. When I showed the thread to my GD she said "Lucky" was perfect! I bet those 2 young'uns will come up with the perfect name! :applaud:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Naunnie said:


> Yeah I agree there is some Border Collie in there. Might have been Mom. A litter of pups can have different dads though. The face and hair makes me think there is some
> Golden in there! Is it a girl or boy? Sure is a cutie! I'm so glad they got rescued. Some of the best dogs we have ever lived with are rescued mixed breeds. Its like they know....they got another chance and are very devoted. I think with a mixed breed your getting more for ya buck....best of both worlds so to speak!:grin: I feel like I've been giving a gift!
> 
> We usually take a few days to name a new family member. Somehow.... their name just comes to us. When I showed the thread to my GD she said "Lucky" was perfect! I bet those 2 young'uns will come up with the perfect name! :applaud:


Lucky is a bad luck name for any animal  I have seen this proven true way too many times..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's so cute, and good on you for rescuing the puppy! with names, I think something will come to you in the next little while.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

> Lucky is a bad luck name for any animal :sad: I have seen this proven true way too many times..


So sorry. We have never encountered that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie! Biggest thing is training, training and more training. I work at a dog boarding and training facility now and the biggest problem I see is people not starting right away training their puppy. That includes proper socialization.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I agree Karen. That's why I refuse to get anything other then a puppy. Seems mean but we have tried older dogs or older puppies and it just seems we can't get things threw their head.....especially when it comes to not chasing the other animals. But I figure if she doesn't work out which I really don't see why not but if not at least she's not on her way to the pound where she will probably be put down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

They could also be part Australian shepherd rather than Border collie. I only say that because I have a tricolor (mainly black) Australian shepherd and most people think she is a Border collie despite the fact that she has no tail.

But really, without a DNA test, all bets are off. With a cross, the pups sometimes look like neither parent. I saw some pups that were half Afghan and I forget what else. Never in a million years would I have guessed the parents' breeds.

Your pup looks very cute. Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She probably does have a good mix of things. I'm not seeing any pit or rot so I'm good. NOT having a debate with anyone over this but those were the 2 I did not want. 
She met the kids bottle babies and just ran up and licked them in the face. I think I like alpines lol they put their hair up asking if she wanted a right and then they realize she was good so went on with their business and she followed them around (on a leash so I could stop anything) 
But I got her shots and frontline and they were out of wormer  but she really doesn't eat that much. I'm really hope because she's been starved and not because she's sick 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

How about naming her Hope?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I do like hope!!! The kids and I have decided we are taking a few days to decide on one name each then we will pull out of the hat. I have Skits so far because she's skittish.......although she finally just came out of the bathroom and into my room right now and I even got a tail way lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> I have Skits so far because she's skittish


Skittles!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol she does have some multi coloring going on 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

